# Test and Inspection



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

In my opinion it should be listed as a code 2 defect requiring improvement,
but other peple might say code 4 because it may of complied at the time it was installed.
But in line with the 17th i think (personally) i think it should be listed as a defect as there are unprotected socket outlets.


----------



## Digger91 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.I thought this might be the case and you have just confirmed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Tricky one. There are firms around here who would put it as a 1 or 2; put fear of God up the client and stress how dangerous it was/is. Then charge them an arm and a leg for making it safe:jester: Depends on which edition you are testing it to and what the client wants.

Personally I would put it as a 4 [or my favourite but yet to be instigated '*5*'.....doesn't comply yet, just give it a few weeks] and advise your recomendations in the notes section, stressing the safety aspect without worrying the client unneccesarily


----------



## uksel (Jul 3, 2008)

the decision i would say is a personal one

at the end of the day if you are carrying out the periodic inspection then you should be competent to do so, you will be signing off the installation as safe to use, if you are not 100% sure that it complies with the current regulations then perhaps the client should employ someone who is. without intending to causing offence to you, the periodic inspection isn't just a piece of paper, you need to make sure the current regulations and standards for the equipment meet the required specifications, otherwise if something were to go wrong you have signed a legal document, you will be liable which could in the worst case scenario result in death, or you behind bars.

in answer to your question, personally i would recommend installing an RCD, they are not too expensive, is the board a split board? also, would it be an option to install an RCBO instead of an MCB on any circuits incorporating one or more socket outlets?


----------

